# Gurkha, Dipprasad Pun, defeated 30 insurgents in Afghanistan



## BikerBabe (Jun 2, 2011)

Gurkha, Dipprasad Pun, defeated 30 insurgents in AFGANISTAN. | NO BUNS NO LIFE

Remember the Gurkha who defeated 40 train robbers? 
This Gurkha who hit the news recently is not lacking either. Let’s have some numbers about his feat.







1) 1 gun tripod thrown
2) 400 bullets used
3) 17 grenades launched
4) detonated a mine
5) saved the lives of 3 fellow soldiers
Nuff said, he deserves his medal.

A British Gurkha soldier who single-handedly fought off an attack by at least a dozen Taliban insurgents in Afghanistan has been awarded the United Kingdom’s second highest medal for bravery, British media reported.

Acting Sergeant Dip Prasad Pun, 31, who hails from western Nepal and serves in the British Army, exhausted all of his ammunition and resorted to using the tripod of his machine gun to repel the militants who were in 15 to 30 in number.

According to the BBC, he said he was very proud to be given the Conspicuous Gallantry Cross.

“I think I am a very lucky guy, a survivor,” he added. “Now I am getting this award, it is very great and I am very happy.”

Pun was alone on sentry duty at a checkpoint near Babaji in Helmand province of Afghanistan on September 17 last year, fired more than 400 rounds, launched 17 grenades and detonated a mine to thwart the Taliban assault.

When an insurgent tried to climb up to his position, his rifle failed and he resorted to throwing his machine gun tripod to knock him down.

The citation on his medal – which is only one level below the Victoria Cross – states that he saved the lives of three comrades who were inside the checkpoint at the time.

“Pun could never know how many enemies were attempting to overcome his position, but he sought them out from all angles despite the danger, consistently moving towards them to reach the best position of attack.”

Pun’s father and grandfather were also in the British Army, according to the Mail Online. 

[from Himalayan Times]


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2011)

from CNN.com Blogs

"Britain's newest hero is a Nepali.

Queen Elizabeth II on Wednesday awarded Britain's second-highest award for bravery, the Conspicuous Gallantry Cross, to Acting Sgt. Dipprasad Pun of the Royal Gurkha Rifles.

While stationed as a lone sentry at a checkpoint in Afghanistan's Helmand province on September 17, Pun fended off an attack by up to 30 Taliban fighters.

"There were many Taliban around me," Pun said in an interview with British Forces News. "I thought they are definitely going to kill me. ... I thought before they kill me I have to kill some of them."

During the 15-minute battle, Pun fired more than 400 rounds of ammunition, detonated 17 grenades and a mine and even threw his gun tripod at a Taliban fighter climbing toward his position, according to British Forces News.

"He was just about to climb up there and I hit (him) with my tripod and he fell down again," Pun told British Forces News.

Pun's actions saved the lives of three fellow soldiers at the checkpoint and were the "bravest seen in his battalion over two hard tours in Afghanistan," according to his medal citation.

Pun was not wounded in the firefight.

“That he survived unscathed is simply incredible," his medal citation says. “Throughout Dip’s actions he was under almost constant intense fire. Dip’s courage and gallantry were simply astonishing."

Pun, 31, joined the British military in 2000 and also has served in Bosnia and Kosovo.

Like other Gurkhas, Pun is from Nepal. The Gurkhas were incorporated into British forces after their fighting skill impressed the opposition British during the Nepal Wars of 1814 to 1816. As part of the peace treaty ending that conflict, Gurkhas were admitted into East India Company's army and then into the British military.

Gurkhas recruited solely in Nepal remain Nepalese citizens during their service. Gurkha unit officers are British."


----------



## Erich (Jun 2, 2011)

then he pulled out his long knife and carved up the rest. ............... good man, brave soldier


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't mess with a Gurkha. They will definitely mess you up!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2011)

Agreed there Eric!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2011)

Bl**dy good on him ! Deserves the medal for sure !


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 4, 2011)

Badass of the Week: Dipprasad Pun


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2011)

Should get the VC! 

Where is the bathroom sink?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 5, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Should get the VC!
> 
> Where is the bathroom sink?


 
He was reaching for that when the last Taliban fighter's head exploded due to the sheer badassitude of it all. Chuck Norris was heard to give a nod of recognition, as to an equal....the universe stopped for a moment in awe of the rarity of this moment.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn fine work! I always have a lot of respect for the Gurkhas. One of the best units in the British Army in my opinion. If your fighting against them, watch out!


----------

